# lamar snowboards?



## Dcp584

Lamar is low-rent equipment that will last a season maybe two at best before it starts to fall apart. That is why it is only sold at places like Sports Authority or Dick's. Try and stick to the brands you gonna find in actual snow and skate shops.

I saw in your other thread that you were only looking to spend no more than 250 your going to have trouble getting decent equipment only spending that much. Something you may wanna look into is looking around at your local shops for board swaps or any of last year's equipment. Although I rather see someone support a local shop at this point online and looking at last year's stuff may be your best bet. But like I said check your local shops and see what they have you might find yourself a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Guest

lamar boards = :thumbsdown:


----------



## legallyillegal

Even the rental shops don't use Lamar.


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> Even the rental shops don't use Lamar.


That's pretty funny.:laugh:

But also pretty sad.


----------



## RidePowder

you can get a decent board if you get the omatic boron thats on WHISKEYMILITIA right now!!

why do you create so many threads? all three threads youve created could have stayed in the first one


----------



## lisevolution

There was a time when Lamar was a top tier snowboard company, but now they're junk and owned by some Asian conglomerate I believe.


----------



## legallyillegal

Owned/produced by AMS, out of Vancouver. Mordo.com for them (About Us/Company Info/Private Brands).


----------



## Dcp584

lisevolution said:


> There was a time when Lamar was a top tier snowboard company, but now they're junk and owned by some Asian conglomerate I believe.


Well 5150 used to be the same way I do believe. I can remember seeing 5150 ads in the 411snow dvds all the time. Sims used to be a big name now alot of people associate it with brands like Lamar and 5150.


----------



## snowjeeper

Yeah 5150 was another board I saw that was cheap


----------



## lisevolution

Dcp584 said:


> Well 5150 used to be the same way I do believe. I can remember seeing 5150 ads in the 411snow dvds all the time. Sims used to be a big name now alot of people associate it with brands like Lamar and 5150.


Dude I remember when Sims stuff was the absolute shit, and no one wanted to ride anything but that. Morrow is another one that is similar, Avalanche, Kemper etc.

I looked at the Sims stuff that came out last year and I have to honestly say it looked pretty good when compared to 5150 and Lamar. I didn't ride it so I can't truly give it a thumbs up but overall it looked much better


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't recommend a Lamar, I had one as my first board and it never seemed to move, no matter how much i waxed it, also it was heavy and didn't have much pop. Once i bought my k2 its like a whole new level of snowboarding.


----------

